# DON'T Be a slacker!!



## Hoosier (Aug 11, 2011)

Ouch! Sorry about that. Maybe you can move it to be by the back door with the other hive.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I haven't checked mine in over a month...... must be a slacker as well! lol


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 31, 2011)

Been there done that...join the club.


----------



## rmcpb (Aug 15, 2012)

Been there done that as well - sometimes life just takes over


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Now is not a good time to be losing all your comb. If I found one all crosscombed this time of year, I would leave them until spring. If I found them in the middle of summer I'd make frames and do a cutout...


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

On my cross comb video http://youtu.be/nn9unz_3S5U I had 18 bars crossed, I cut 9 from the back and went back in with straight comb attached. I left the front comb so I would not kill the brood and what I have not mentioned earlier, after a year the bees had straightened out the front comb on their own.


----------



## Keefis (May 4, 2012)

Unfortunately it wasn't crossed comb it was wax mothED comb. (That is a verb now.) They ate it like it was a McRib sandwich. I am pretty sure that the hive is toast. There are more drones in that hive than in the middle east. BUT experience is the best teacher. I learn better by mistakes than research. with that said, I should be a genius by now but I'm not.


----------



## Hoosier (Aug 11, 2011)

Keefis said:


> Unfortunately it wasn't crossed comb it was wax mothED comb. (That is a verb now.) They ate it like it was a McRib sandwich. I am pretty sure that the hive is toast. There are more drones in that hive than in the middle east. BUT experience is the best teacher. I learn better by mistakes than research. with that said, I should be a genius by now but I'm not.


LLOL Well said. Sorry about what you found though.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

" There are more drones in that hive than in the middle east"
"with that said, I should be a genius by now but I'm not"
LOL i like you already!


----------



## SRBrooks (Jun 24, 2012)

Add me, too, to "been there, done that." What a mess it turned into.

Sondra


----------



## Ravenzero (Sep 26, 2012)

Keefis said:


> I am a slacker.
> When you're a slacker, you don't check the hive that is farthest from the house because you checked the one that is by the back door.
> When you don't check your hive for 3 weeks +, you don't know you went queenless at least a week before.
> You also don't see the wax moth colony that actually owns the hive now.
> ...


Nice DirecTv parody! Note Taken!


----------

